# Greece



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Well, it looks like Greece have done it and may well be out of the Euro.
Who can blame them, it was daft joining in the first place. However it seems to me that Germany still owe them a lot, I know the war ended a long time ago but!?

Wobby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is this just the beginning of the end.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HELPERS

We have two theads running on Greece's current political problem.

At the moment only two post on this one.

Could the two bwe merged please before they get unwieldy?

Thanks

Geoff

Site helper note

see thread here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-244770.html

this thread closed


----------

